# How effective is snow foaming, post some pics please



## azibux1 (Dec 16, 2010)

Hi, 

As above, thinking of getting the autobrite snowfoam lance with either the magifoam or the other one offered in the group but deal here 
... 
And was looking for some pictures of people's before and afters when using snowfoam? Just after the snowfoam itself, not after the complete wash. 

Only a beginner so am just wondering... Am I right in saying that in general snowfoam is good as it removes a lot of the dirt and grit before you touch the paint... Reducing the chances of swirls even with the 2BM? I do have swirls on my car, which I'm not too fussed about, but would be nice if I could prevent them from getting much worse 

Would anyone recommend different lances or snowfoam... Or is the autobrite one worth the money? A lot of people seem to recommend it 

Thanks


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

this is using Autobrite hd lance and meguiars hyperwash foam





Cant say I have pictures of an exact before and after, but on the thickest setting the foam has good holding properties and doesn't just run straight off, you can also see in the foam the dirt it lifts from the vehicles as it runs off. I would never rely on a foam to be the final clean but it does help lift off some of the lostened dirt after a pre jet wash rinse. Depending on how dirty it is whether or not I use AF citrus power before the foam step.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

its personal preference really, some people love snow foam some hate it. imo its an important step before touching the car..
spend a bit of time to search the forum, loads of threads out there about foam, tests and opinions etc


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I always like to snow foam, tbh I don't find it lifts dirt and runs off but once dwelled when using a PW the traffic film comes off soooo much easier.




Gonz.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

That is a nice think foam Gonz, which snow foam brand and solution are you using.


----------



## tones61 (Aug 21, 2011)

me doing me evo8



me daughter doing steps sisters fiesta



:buffer:


----------



## azibux1 (Dec 16, 2010)

Hmm thanks for all the pics... Keep any coming if you've got more 

I know it isn't designed as a final clean, but was wondering how effective it is at softening / removing a lot of the dirt

Will do some more reading up and have a think


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Subjective but you do need a good wax etc to help the muck drop off.

Power washer will not remove the dirt alone, a snow foam or pre wash solution can help soften and or lift the grime before the power washer then takes it off.

You really really do need a good LSP for foams to have a chance.

I was always sceptical especially having no success with my first foam auto brite super snow foam... pants.

Did some research and i now use neat product in my lance the autobrite one that about every one out there is the same.

Magifoam im not impressed with.
Bilt Hamber autofoam most impressed with so far.
The Autosmart Actimousse xls is good and there Ultramousse.

It has its place and i do use foam, not every time but i do use it.

*Autosmart Ultra Mousse to the Left...

Autobrite Magifoam to the Right...



















Other Side...

Autosmart Actimousse XLS to the left...

Bilt Hamber Auto-Foam to the Right...



















As a Little extra Comparison...

A side by side on the hatch...

Autobrite Magifoam on the left & Bilt Hamber Auto-Foam on the Right...








*

*Dirty Car...










After foamed and rinsed this is what each foam left behind on a swab...










*
*
Bilt Hamber Auto Foam in use neat in bottle.*


----------



## Frans D (May 23, 2011)

I put these already in another topic also;

A while back I had to test a foam in development and put it up against AB Magifoam as comparison.

Here you can clearly see the cleaning ability with dirt, mud and sand;

































However when a car is more filthy with a grease like road chrime, a foam will have more difficulties, as you can see below;















Personally I only use foam when a car is real dirty, if its not, I just do a hand wash.


----------



## azibux1 (Dec 16, 2010)

Thanks, those two are exactly the sort of info I was looking for

It seems good then like you say in certain situations... I will have to think and see if it is worth the money


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

I will have some pictures tomorrow of the new blue magifoam but here are some snaps of just the standard magifoam.


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

The idea behind the use of foam in detailing circles is a simple one, and the benefits are obvious. If you apply snow foams or multi-purpose cleaners to dirty surfaces and enable them to cling in situ for many minutes at a time, the cleaning agents have much longer to work and therefore dissolve and suspend a lot more dirt and grime. By the time the foam is eventually rinsed off, much of the dirt and grime is simply washed away, leaving relatively clean surfaces behind. Clearly, the major benefit here is that the bulk of dirt removal is done before any hand washing takes place, which greatly reduces the risk of inflicting surface marring and fine scratches during the wash process. Something a rinse with a hose simply does not and cannot do.
(If you don't have a jetwasher at home then use the pressure sprayer and apply product at the local garages jetwash. One with self selectable programmes or where you buy time is best. Never, ever, ever use the brush at a garages jetwash. Use garden pressure sprayer to apply product, wait a good 5 minutes then buy your time or insert your token)

Filthy car:









Drivers side much dirtier than passenger side:





AutoFinesse Avalanche snowfoam



Topped up with water



Applied to less dirtier passenger side





Snowfoam doing what it's supposed to do



BiltHamber Surfex HD applied 1:9 ratio to dirtier drivers side







Rinsed off with jetwash



This was the filthy drivers side, with only Surfex applied via a pressure sprayer then rinsed. No touch washing.



This was the less filthy passengers side, with only AF Avalanche applied via a snowfoam lance then rinsed. Again no touch washing. Still some dirt evident.



Wipe test with a brand new Detailers Preference MF cloth and AF Finale QD.



Passenger side wiped



Drivers side wiped, proving pre-rinse shifted more dirt than the snowfoam.



Surfexed whole car again, again no touch washing then rinsed off


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Is there no difference between a snow foam and an APC? You are using Surfex HD instead of a snow foam?


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Surfex proved to be much better than AF Avalanche imo.


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Surfex proved to be much better than AF Avalanche imo.


I am not surprised. Surfex is an APC and is bound to be stronger than a snow foam. However, AF Avalanche claims to be LSP safe which Surfex certainly isn't.


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

Flakey said:


> I am not surprised. Surfex is an APC and is bound to be stronger than a snow foam. However, AF Avalanche claims to be LSP safe which Surfex certainly isn't.


It depends what LSP, but it's safe enough up to 10%


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Audriulis said:


> It depends what LSP, but it's safe enough up to 10%


Great. How is Surfex different from any other APC though? I guess any APC will give similar results but isn't that the most aggressive route to washing your car on a regular basis? I would guess Bilt Hamber Auto Foam would be way more safer than Surfex.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

This isnt the best picture in the world, but my brother popped in this morning to wash his car. No LSP and usually done by tesco scrubomatic.

Anyway car had been jetwashed and hadnt removed any (middle bumper) then we foamed with magifoam and the dirt fell off (rest of bumper). Shows how this can be used to keep the car cleanish in the winter.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

That is a great example, I have seen Rabs car that paint clarity is stupendous although as we see a pre-wash is very effective. The majority of the professionals use snow foam as part of the cleaning process where results including profitability are more important than just the aesthetic.

My own black car that seems dirty every twenty minutes needs the less touching that has already been mentioned, try snow foaming see if it works for you.

John Tht.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

I will be doing my vectra tomorrow (weather permitting) and it is filthy at the moment. Will take more pics to show the effectiveness.


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Titanium Htail said:


> That is a great example, I have seen Rabs car that paint clarity is stupendous although as we see a pre-wash is very effective. The majority of the professionals use snow foam as part of the cleaning process where results including profitability are more important than just the aesthetic.
> 
> My own black car that seems dirty every twenty minutes needs the less touching that has already been mentioned, try snow foaming see if it works for you.
> 
> John Tht.


Cheers John


----------



## azibux1 (Dec 16, 2010)

Thanks for all the responses 

Probably going to go for the autobrite lance and free bottle of 500ml foam tomorrow at some point. 

What do you all recommend? The superfoam or magifoam from autobrite? Magifoam is more expensive but I don't mind if it is worth it 

I will try it out, then buy a 5l bottle of it if I like it 

Thanks!


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Magifoam out of them two but there's better brands out there imo


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I find snow foaming and taking time on the pre wash is a crucial step for removing dirt and grit before any contact goes on the paint, especially when all the roads in the UK are salted at present, a pressure washer with a decent warm citrus pre cleaner to soak the panels and a good foam with a lsp snow foam is 100% needed so you have far less degrees and chances of wash marring and scratching.
I have mentioned lsp safe snow foams, as some on the market are so high in alkaline they affect the lsp's durability, in the long run when constantly foaming from week too week.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Kimo73 said:


> Magifoam out of them two but there's better brands out there imo


which others do you recommend?


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Magifoam is quite alkaline in content plus chemical guys no touch snow foam is as well, but these two clean which works great but can affect lsp's durability.
The best has to be valetpro advanced ph neutral snowfoam, excellent when used in a pressure sprayer really works.


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

Trip tdi said:


> Magifoam is quite alkaline in content plus chemical guys no touch snow foam is as well, but these two clean which works great but can affect lsp's durability.
> The best has to be valetpro advanced ph neutral snowfoam, excellent when used in a pressure sprayer really works.


Just to add to your valid point ... most people don't realise Avalanche is highly alkaline ... to the point it's the same PH level as AS Smartwheels!!! I currently use Magifoam as I got 5L with the group buy but will probably change to the VP advanced as I prefer my VP Citrus pump sprayer method to snow foaming as it's no where near as messy and the VP ANS can be used both ways to great effect


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

mattsbmw said:


> which others do you recommend?


Chemical Guys No Touch is good and also a group buy running too on here


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

123HJMS said:


> Just to add to your valid point ... most people don't realise Avalanche is highly alkaline ... to the point it's the same PH level as AS Smartwheels!!! I currently use Magifoam as I got 5L with the group buy but will probably change to the VP advanced as I prefer my VP Citrus pump sprayer method to snow foaming as it's no where near as messy and the VP ANS can be used both ways to great effect


You can use valetpro advanced snow foam in a pump sprayer but it's more money than the citrus wash, the good thing with Advanced the product is effective in snow foam mode and even more in a pump sprayer great to have in this winter time to prolong lsp's and give a faster safer method of pre washing.
Citrus power is the PH 13 bracket I believe same as magifoam but the products work magic on the dirt.
I rather foam twice with a snow foam than one hit on a safer ph neutral version one that is tried and tested.


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Ironx snow soap 


The most effective snow foam I've used


----------



## orbital (Dec 28, 2010)

Trip tdi said:


> I find snow foaming and taking time on the pre wash is a crucial step for removing dirt and grit before any contact goes on the paint, especially when all the roads in the UK are salted at present, a pressure washer with a decent warm citrus pre cleaner to soak the panels and a good foam with a lsp snow foam is 100% needed so you have far less degrees and chances of wash marring and scratching.
> I have mentioned lsp safe snow foams, as some on the market are so high in alkaline they affect the lsp's durability, in the long run when constantly foaming from week too week.


could'nt agree more :thumb:


----------



## Phillloyd (May 27, 2013)

Evidence!!!


----------



## carl robson (Nov 16, 2011)

All done with magi foam from autobrite

Hopefully more case for the defence


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Phillloyd said:


> Evidence!!!


That is thick in consistency :thumb: that is dirt falling from the lower section of the car on the bottom sill, you need the snow foam solution slightly runnier in consistency for the dirt to glide off, but on the other hand having a thicker foam and letting it sit for 20 minutes will soften the dirt come blasting off with a stream of water.
A hot water steam cleaner with a 60 degrees water temperature through a snow foam works even more brilliantly than any cold water going.


----------



## scoTTV6 (Jun 12, 2012)

this stuff awesome highly reccommend it :thumb:




















nick.


----------



## azibux1 (Dec 16, 2010)

Trip tdi so will the valet pro work well in the autobrite lance? I'm just asking as you said pressure sprayer... Not sure if you have to have one of the pressure sprayers or does the autobrite pressure washer lance do the same job? 

And yes I've just applied a couple of coats of FK1000p to my car, so preferably want a snow foam that will not wear away the FK1000p 

Thanks for all the advice, and sorry for any odd or obvious questions, just I'm in no rush to buy so would rather find out all the info I can before deciding


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Valet pro will be fine through a lance


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

danwel said:


> Valet pro will be fine through a lance


As long as its the snow foam not the citrus pre wash, the citrus pre wash is diluted too much in a snow foam lance even neat in the bottle it simply wont cut it, tried that.


----------



## azibux1 (Dec 16, 2010)

danwel said:


> Valet pro will be fine through a lance





james_death said:


> As long as its the snow foam not the citrus pre wash, the citrus pre wash is diluted too much in a snow foam lance even neat in the bottle it simply wont cut it, tried that.


Okay thanks I'll look for the snow foam then


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

azibux1 said:


> Trip tdi so will the valet pro work well in the autobrite lance? I'm just asking as you said pressure sprayer... Not sure if you have to have one of the pressure sprayers or does the autobrite pressure washer lance do the same job?
> 
> And yes I've just applied a couple of coats of FK1000p to my car, so preferably want a snow foam that will not wear away the FK1000p
> 
> Thanks for all the advice, and sorry for any odd or obvious questions, just I'm in no rush to buy so would rather find out all the info I can before deciding


That's no problem helping members on here I enjoy it :thumb:
You can place any snow solution in your Autobright lance ie:- any brand any manufacturer.
The valet pro citrus pre wash you need a pressure sprayer, can be one that is 1 to 2 litres and let the solution soak on a pre NON washed panel, then blast off with a pressure washer, this method is effective at times, make sure the solution of pre wash and is added with warm to hot water this soften the dirt more effectively.
The snow foam I like and does the job brilliantly is valetpro's Advanced neutral snowfoam, the only draw backs on this product is it's quite expensive for a 5 litre but this product can be used in a pressure sprayer and foam lance so you have two options to go by, very versatile product.
As of FK1000 this sealant is a robust product, I would not worry too much about the LSP decaying with a snow foam solution with FK1000, this product is built to last for protection :thumb:


----------



## azibux1 (Dec 16, 2010)

Trip tdi said:


> That's no problem helping members on here I enjoy it :thumb:
> You can place any snow solution in your Autobright lance ie:- any brand any manufacturer.
> The valet pro citrus pre wash you need a pressure sprayer, can be one that is 1 to 2 litres and let the solution soak on a pre NON washed panel, then blast off with a pressure washer, this method is effective at times, make sure the solution of pre wash and is added with warm to hot water this soften the dirt more effectively.
> The snow foam I like and does the job brilliantly is valetpro's Advanced neutral snowfoam, the only draw backs on this product is it's quite expensive for a 5 litre but this product can be used in a pressure sprayer and foam lance so you have two options to go by, very versatile product.
> As of FK1000 this sealant is a robust product, I would not worry too much about the LSP decaying with a snow foam solution with FK1000, this product is built to last for protection :thumb:


I haven't purchased any lance or foam yet, was just 'considering' the Autobrite one as people seem to recommend it a lot and it seems a reasonable price, if there's something better value for money I'd be happy to consider it too

And thanks for the info, I'll do some research, possibly tonight, and look at prices etc of the Valet Pro Advanced Neutral Snowfoam 

And regarding the FK1000p, that's good to know too!


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

The Autobright one is fine it will 100% do the job, there is a group buy going on present but I believe Autobright are delivering after the new year for new orders, If you want it sooner check the company's on here and ring them direct tomorrow, although with group buy you get 500ml of magifoam with the lance delivered.

Good Luck and have a wonderful festive season.


----------



## redit5 (Dec 16, 2013)

Just a quick mention Bilt Hamber Auto Wash is very effective and I always use some sort of pre-wash now after reading about it on DW. 

I used it on a white car and then took a couple of pictures as I jet washed it off. I find it also works better if the paint underneath is properly waxed or sealed, its not a 100% touchless wash but very quick and good enough for now whilst the weather is so bad! Hope that helps :thumb:


----------



## azibux1 (Dec 16, 2010)

Trip tdi said:


> The Autobright one is fine it will 100% do the job, there is a group buy going on present but I believe Autobright are delivering after the new year for new orders, If you want it sooner check the company's on here and ring them direct tomorrow, although with group buy you get 500ml of magifoam with the lance delivered.
> 
> Good Luck and have a wonderful festive season.


Yeah I contacted them about the autobrite and they mentioned that orders will only be shipped after the next year, I'm fine with that

Also just curious, I know you said not to worry with the fk1000p but is the magifoam or super snow foam in the group buy one of the ones that tends to affect the LSP more or not?

Thanks and the same to you


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

azibux1 said:


> Yeah I contacted them about the autobrite and they mentioned that orders will only be shipped after the next year, I'm fine with that
> 
> Also just curious, I know you said not to worry with the fk1000p but is the magifoam or super snow foam in the group buy one of the ones that tends to affect the LSP more or not?
> 
> Thanks and the same to you


The safest one out of the two has too be super snow foam, but have been informed the cleaning performance is not a match of the likes of magifoam, magifoam cleans better, alot more clingy and foamy on contact.
If you after a foam in 5 litre form, look at Angelwax fast foam, carchem foam, valetpro ph neutral or valetpro advanced neutral snow foam.
Don't expect 100% clean surfaces, no snow foam on the market will achieve this as everyone has a different pressure washer power rating, dilutions, water temperature, coating on car plus how much grime and dirt is on the car and often the car is washed will all have a impact on the final results, but snow foaming is just getting the most of the dirt off without any physical contact with a human hand of wash media.
You will fine with the Autobright lance, or if you want the lance sooner Evilbay will ship faster and is cheaper, but you have too buy a snowfoam separate.


----------



## azibux1 (Dec 16, 2010)

Trip tdi said:


> The safest one out of the two has too be super snow foam, but have been informed the cleaning performance is not a match of the likes of magifoam, magifoam cleans better, alot more clingy and foamy on contact.
> If you after a foam in 5 litre form, look at Angelwax fast foam, carchem foam, valetpro ph neutral or valetpro advanced neutral snow foam.
> Don't expect 100% clean surfaces, no snow foam on the market will achieve this as everyone has a different pressure washer power rating, dilutions, water temperature, coating on car plus how much grime and dirt is on the car and often the car is washed will all have a impact on the final results, but snow foaming is just getting the most of the dirt off without any physical contact with a human hand of wash media.
> You will fine with the Autobright lance, or if you want the lance sooner Evilbay will ship faster and is cheaper, but you have too buy a snowfoam separate.


Alright thanks

Was just thinking about getting something that's available in a small and 5l container as I could get it, test it, see if I like it then buy the 5l one

Okay I'll check that out too, if I'm not going to use the autobrite snowfoam in the long run then the evil Bay option might work out better

Thanks


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

azibux1 said:


> Alright thanks
> 
> Was just thinking about getting something that's available in a small and 5l container as I could get it, test it, see if I like it then buy the 5l one
> 
> ...


Valetpro do both their PH foams in 1L form so you can try before going for the 5L


----------



## cactusbob (Jul 3, 2006)

Like others have said, if you have a good LSP on there the foam will help the dirt shed off nicely. On Monday I did my Mini with a mixture of foam and VP Citrus, quick rinse down and it was clean. Car has plenty of C2 on it. The following day I did my wifes A-class which is embarassingly lacking in any LSP at the moment. The same mixture managed to just loosen some of the gritty bits. Didn't shift the traffic film.


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

some pics from last year. Before snow foam







After 5 mins dwelling



After jet wash


----------



## Mr T (Dec 1, 2013)

To be honest I went for magi foam with the Lance. You get 500ml to try which can be up to 10 washes depending on how much you use. I use about half an inch in the bottle and then fill it up half way with warm water. (why halfway? Because a full bottle is enough to do 2 cars imo). I also put a little squirt of my car shampoo in there (don't know why I do this I just do :lol. Than if you like it you can get a 5 litre bottle for about 20 £ at the moment I think. But trust me, you'll like it. 

It's cleaning ability is great. Beware though you will have to rinse your drive down after as it says foamy for days! 

Hope that helped.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Snow foams will remove the looser and larger grime deposits, with some being able to affect the stickier and finer traffic film.
What no-one, in any of the replies, has indicated, is what distance you've the nozzle of the lance from the paintwork, when rinsing.

Anyone struggling to see SF having an effect, may not be rinsing with the fan (medium spread if adjustable) close enough to the paintwork, thereby negating the effect and benefit of using pressurised water to drive the dirt off.

Depending on machine, you should have the nozzle no more than a foot away from the panel.


----------



## redit5 (Dec 16, 2013)

Very good point! I was using a 120 bar Karcher, at max pressure from around a foot away (you can see by the width of the fan on the first image). The closer you get the more comes off but at that pressure I like to stay some way off and re foam if needed... better safe than sorry. Allowing good dwell time, moving the lance at a slower speed and being methodical also helps.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

The old 'better safe than sorry' reasoning – perfectly valid around some trim and any damaged clearcoat/stonechips, otherwise, you've nothing to be concerned about.
Paint is tougher than most people give it credit for.

I've rinsed many different paintworks from six inches or closer, with a Makita PW indicating 150 bar on its gauge, without chunks of paint flaking off.
You'd be surprised how much extra grime/stuff is removed from under roof-rails trim, like that.


----------



## redit5 (Dec 16, 2013)

Thanks for that, useful to know!


----------



## NorthernNick (Mar 23, 2011)

Couple 50/50 showing JUST snow foam.
No agitation or anything. Just foam dwelling for 2-3 mins.
















So yes, IMO very worthwhile to use!


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

NorthernNick said:


> Couple 50/50 showing JUST snow foam.
> 
> No agitation or anything. Just foam dwelling for 2-3 mins.
> 
> ...


Iv found that just giving the car a pressure wash can give these results


----------



## R14CKE (Aug 10, 2012)

rob_vrs said:


> Iv found that just giving the car a pressure wash can give these results


+1 depending on the pressure wash, it can give better results


----------



## azibux1 (Dec 16, 2010)

NorthernNick said:


> Couple 50/50 showing JUST snow foam.
> No agitation or anything. Just foam dwelling for 2-3 mins.
> ...
> So yes, IMO very worthwhile to use!


Thanks for the pics Nick, I forgot I think I saw those on FOC the other day



rob_vrs said:


> Iv found that just giving the car a pressure wash can give these results





R14CKE said:


> +1 depending on the pressure wash, it can give better results


I possibly would have agreed with this but the other day I hadn't washed the car for a couple of weeks, went to wash it and I'd normally get quite close with the pressure washer before touching the car to try and spray a lot of the dirt off... But this time it didn't do much as the dirt was quite baked on (I was surprised as it normally works 'reasonably' well, whereas in that situation some snowfoam would have probably had a better effect I guess

Also my pressure washer is a reasonably old karcher, so presumably not one of the ones you included when you said "depending on the pressure washer"


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

azibux1 said:


> Thanks for the pics Nick, I forgot I think I saw those on FOC the other day
> 
> I possibly would have agreed with this but the other day I hadn't washed the car for a couple of weeks, went to wash it and I'd normally get quite close with the pressure washer before touching the car to try and spray a lot of the dirt off... But this time it didn't do much as the dirt was quite baked on (I was surprised as it normally works 'reasonably' well, whereas in that situation some snowfoam would have probably had a better effect I guess
> 
> Also my pressure washer is a reasonably old karcher, so presumably not one of the ones you included when you said "depending on the pressure washer"


Mines only the baby Karcher 2.14 not powerful at all, i do snowfoam sometimes


----------



## R14CKE (Aug 10, 2012)

Mine is a k2 compact, 
It also depends on the LSP I guess


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

rob_vrs said:


> Iv found that just giving the car a pressure wash can give these results


Although I'd agree with you on that rob it doesn't look as good :thumb:


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

autobrite magifoam


----------



## azibux1 (Dec 16, 2010)

rob_vrs said:


> Mines only the baby Karcher 2.14 not powerful at all, i do snowfoam sometimes


Hmm alright  Not sure what model mine is



R14CKE said:


> Mine is a k2 compact,
> It also depends on the LSP I guess


Yes that's what a lot of people are saying, just the other day I applied two coats of FK1000p so should be okay hopefully haha


----------



## azibux1 (Dec 16, 2010)

Roughly how many washes do you tend to get out of a 5l bottle? I know it depends how much you put in the lance, but say with a normal/recommended amount, how many washes would you get?


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

azibux1 said:


> Roughly how many washes do you tend to get out of a 5l bottle? I know it depends how much you put in the lance, but say with a normal/recommended amount, how many washes would you get?


A 5L bottle of snow foam (not magifoam) lasted me well over a year, and I wash my car usually once a week and I also wash 3 other cars. So it lasts absolutely ages!


----------



## azibux1 (Dec 16, 2010)

jayz_son said:


> A 5L bottle of snow foam (not magifoam) lasted me well over a year, and I wash my car usually once a week and I also wash 3 other cars. So it lasts absolutely ages!


Okay that's good to know

Means that even if I buy just a one litre bottle to try, it's still going to last quite a while


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

How is Angelwax Snow foam, anybody?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

rob_vrs said:


> Iv found that just giving the car a pressure wash can give these results


From the test i did, Snow Foam + Pressure Wash rinse wash vastly improved the shifting of dirt and film over a Pressure Wash rinse alone.


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

I would say snow foam has very limit cleaning capabilities. It will help to shift dirt on the upper part of the car but not so helpful for lower part of the car


----------



## Frans D (May 23, 2011)

rob_vrs said:


> Iv found that just giving the car a pressure wash can give these results


My experience is; that it depends on what kind of dirt is on the car.
Dirt from muddy/dirty roads, can easily be washed off with a pressure washer, without the use of foam.
However I drive a lot of kms yearly, mainly on highways and in case my car is real filthy it is covered with nasty greasy road chrime and I am not able to wash that off with just a pressure washer (mine is a Nilfisk E145.2-10).
In such a case foam is quite a help and I am able to remove much more chrime as without it.

I have a bit of an example of what I mean.
Although in this case it is a test between two Iron particle removers, you can see the difference between something that agitates the dirt first compared to just washing off.
Check the part underneath the rear door, which I missed with spraying on the product and check at the end (@ 3:50) how difficult it is to pressure wash that part of the paintwork clean, compared to the other areas which I didn't miss.






-


----------



## azibux1 (Dec 16, 2010)

Hi,

Just looking at options again

Wondering if anyone knows what the main difference is between VP Advanced Neutral foam and VP PH Neutral foam? Presumably Advanced is the newer version as it is more expensive, but what's the difference? How safe it is for wax... or something else?


----------



## Wazhalo31 (Feb 16, 2013)

Here is Blizzard working it's magic


----------



## azibux1 (Dec 16, 2010)

azibux1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just looking at options again
> 
> Wondering if anyone knows what the main difference is between VP Advanced Neutral foam and VP PH Neutral foam? Presumably Advanced is the newer version as it is more expensive, but what's the difference? How safe it is for wax... or something else?


Anybody able to answer the above please?


----------



## Rod (Sep 15, 2013)

R14CKE said:


> +1 depending on the pressure wash, it can give better results


Fully agreed


----------



## azibux1 (Dec 16, 2010)

Autobrite lance and magifoam arrived today!


----------

